
Amazon ECHO - syshackbot
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00X4WHP5E/ref=s9_pop_gw_g451_i2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-7&pf_rd_r=1NA8YZ60W55V0MXKEWM7&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2090151022&tag=facebookoffer15-20&pf_rd_i=desktop
======
heavymark
Confused, why is this trending. What's the new news about the Echo?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Maybe it got cheaper? $179 is less than the beta price I think...

~~~
bauer
beta price was $100

seems like spam to me

